# What to do next...



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all,

My tank is slowly coming along. I've begun testing my parameters a little more thoroughly and am looking for some input. As of Sept 2nd my readings are as follows:

NO3 - 25ppm Salifert
PO4 - 0.04ppm - Red Sea Pro
Mg - 1240 - Red Sea Pro Reef Foundation kit
KH - 8.4
Ca - 430

Here's a couple pics....




My plan is to test again in a week to see my Mg, KH, and Ca consumption. I also need to figure out how to get my Nitrate levels down. I've been feeding lightly but my fish always seem to be starving! I find there is some aggression in the tank as well with light feeding.

What do you think?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like a great start!

To get your NO3 down... water changes is the easiest. I do 10-15% a week. Other options are bio pellets, solid carbon dosing i.e. Nitraguard, or liquid carbon dosing. A deep sand bed is also helpful, but not for everyone.

Good luck,
Joel


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Your nitrates are high as you know. What is your nutrient export stradgy currently? IE what kind of filtration is in place already?


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

So far, I'm simply relying on light feeding, water changes, 100&200 micron filter socks changed every other day, and an oversized RLSS 6-i skimmer rated for 100-150gal to assist in filtration. I'll need to start researching some other options. What do you recommend?


----------



## d6d (Feb 27, 2013)

How big is the tank? 
refugium with chaeto in the sump can reduce nitrate and add other benefits


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I would buffer up the magnesium to 1350ppm.

Unfortunately, his phosphates are too low to bring down his nitrates with carbon dosing. The nutrient levels are out of balance.

Gotta love the redfield ratio. 

10-15% water changes will only lower nitrates 10-15%. Only a large water change will solve the issue. 

If you are planning a large water change, try to match the parameters of the new saltwater and make sure the water is fully aerated.

Good luck.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

The tank is 36x18x20 50gallon. My sump is only about 20gal and not really suited for a refugium. The research I initially did led me to believe that unless you have a fairly large refugium, there wasn't much benefit aside from pod population. 

I'll have to look into increasing Mg. touch wood, I've never had any green hair algae whatsoever. I guess that's due to the low Phosphate. Not sure how my nutrient levels got out of balance?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Jer_H said:


> Not sure how my nutrient levels got out of balance?


Are you using any GFO media to absorb phosphates?


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Not using any media


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

If you've never used any media to absorb phosphates, then something is taking it up.

The only other thing I can think of is the test result is wrong.

Bring in a sample of your water and we can test it with our Hanna checker.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll test again now. I have Salifert and Red Sea Pro test kits.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I haven't had much luck getting accurate results with traditional test kits when testing for phosphate. 

That's why we use the Hanna checker.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll have to check w a Hanna. My Salifert test doesn't even show the slightest hint of blue reading 0.0

Again the Red Sea Phosphate Pro test shows 0.04


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest you to stop worrying too much about chemistry levels and start to enjoy that tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I actually have been enjoying the tank everyday since I bought it! I just want to make sure I'm providing the best conditions for my fish and corals to thrive in. 

I also enjoy the testing and maintenance. I feel like a scientist with these test kits!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Good job!

It's always best to be pro-active rather than re-active.


----------

